# Kendall or French pastry school???



## galit (Mar 28, 2007)

Hello all,


I'm moving to Chicago and want to start studying pastry.
I went to Kendall and it looks impressive. I know that their program contain all kinds of courses like math and business, and not focus on practice only.

The French pastry school looks very intensive (6 month) and deals with working with materials only. No theories.

I'm wondering what wil be the best option? 
I have a degree so I don't need one, and I really want to be a pro in pastry, specialized in ice creams and chocolates. Of course cakes too...

What will you recommand me?

Thanks a lot!!

Galit


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

A friend who went to French Pastry a few years ago and since graduation has been working in Las Vegas, currently Robuchon. So I suspect that he got a pretty good education.


----------



## venugoud (Apr 2, 2007)

The perfect place to acquire the culinary arts skills you need to launch a successful career as a pastry chef.If you want info on catering schools, culinary arts schools, and pastry chef training programs visit this Culinary Arts Online*-*Culinary Arts Categories


----------



## sucrechef (Sep 1, 2005)

As a graduate of Kendall, I know that they also have a certificate program specifically for baking and pastries. It sounds like this might be more of what you are looking for reather than the degree program.


----------

